# Fun with Earth Lights at Night



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Recently launched is a neat way to browse NASA's famous night lights, in high quality and with ease. 

Here: http://www.blue-marble.de/nightlights/2012

I've had some fun with it, sure everyone else will too.

(all to scale, by the way):

*Shanghai and the Yangtze Delta*









*Scotland and the North Sea*









*Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo*









*Jeddah, Mecca and the Red Sea*









*Hong Kong, Pearl River Delta and Taiwan*









*Singapore and Kuala Lumper*









*Spain and Portugal*









*Montreal, Quebec City and Halifax*









*Melbourne and Sydney*









*The Taiheiyō Belt*









*Delhi, the Himalayas and Tibet*









*Atlanta and the Piedmont Region*









*Paris, The Alps and Northern Italy*









*Auckland and Wellington*









*Tunisia and Sicily*









*Israel, Lebanon and the Nile Delta*









*Bangkok and Ho Chi Minh*









*Baghdad, Tehran and the Caspian Coast*









*Illinois, Missouri, Kentucky, Indiana and Ohio*









*Southwestern United States*









*Riyadh, Qatar and the U.A.E.*









*Mumbai and the Indian Sub-continent*









*Moscow*









*Central Mexico*









*Ivory Coast to Cameroon*









*Karachi and Delhi*









*Pacific Northwest (Cascadia)*









*Caracas, Cali, Medellin and Bogota*









*Calcutta and Dhaka*









*Berlin, Prague, Warsaw and Katowice*









*Bohai Economic Rim, Pyongyang and Seoul*









*Denver to Kansas City*









*Johannesburg, Pretoria and Durban*









*Java*









*Italy and the Adriatic*









*The Texas Triangle and the Gulf Coast*









*Athens, Istanbul and the Aegean*









*Chicago, Toronto, Cleveland, Detroit and Pittsburgh*









*Florida and Havana*









*England, Belgium and The Nertherlands*









and the best for last,

*United States Eastern Seaboard*


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Northern Italy


----------



## bitFeng (Jun 18, 2005)

Bravo! ^^


spotila said:


> Recently launched is a neat way to browse NASA's famous night lights, in high quality and with ease.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

thank you for posting...impressive....:master::master::master:


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Northern Italy, H.K, Netherland, Belgium, NY, England, South Korea, Shanghai and Nile Delta.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Southern part of the Province of South Kalimantan, Indonesia:
[B: Banjarmasin J: Banjarbaru]*








*Southern Norway, Northern Denmark, Goteborg, Sweden:*








*Oklahoma City, OK to Columbus, OH:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Oklahoma City, OK to Little Rock, AR:*








*Oklahoma City, OK to Columbus, OH:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Borneo:*








*North America:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Odense, Denmark to Ystad, Sweden:*








*The Netherlands to Hamburg, Germany:*








*The Netherlands, Belgium, Northern Luxembourg, the Rhein-Ruhr Metro. area and Mainz, Germany:*








*Northern France, Belgium, Luxembourg, and Southern Holland to Mannheim, Germany:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Northern Java and the Java Sea, Indonesia:*








*Most of Denmark to Vaxjo, Sweden:*


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I was looking at North Korea , it is one of the darkest countries in the globe . great maps I love them thanks for sharing


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*London, England, the U.K. to Berlin, Germany and Prague, the Czech Republic:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Omaha, Nebraska to Cleveland, Ohio:*








^^^^^^_Just look at that._
*Northern Denmark and Goteborg, Sweden:*








*Norrkoping, Sweden to Saint Petersburg, Russia:*









------------
_*this is also my 666th post.*_


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Uppsala and/ Stockholm, Sweden to Helsinki, Finland:*








*Surakarta(Solo), Indonesia through East Java Province to Banyuwangi, Indonesia:*








*the Province of East Java, Indonesia:*








*Tangerang, Banten to Sumenep, East Java in Indonesia:*








*Tanjung Karang Timur(Bandar Lampung), Banten Province, the Jakarta & Bandung Metropolitan Areas to Cirebon, West Java, Indonesia:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*the Scandinavian and Baltic Capital Cities to Saint Petersburg, Russia:*








*Tanjung Karang Timur(Bandar Lampung) to Makassar, South Sulawesi, Indonesia:*








*Banda Aceh, Aceh to [Kota] Gorontalo, Gorontalo, Indonesia:*








*Bandung, West Java to Kuta/Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Denmark proper, Hamburg, Germany, Gdansk(f/m Danzig), Poland, and Goteborg, Sweden:*








*Denver, CO to Pittsburgh, PA/Buffalo, NY:*








*Southern Africa and Madagaskar:*








*Northern Germany:*








*Balikpapan, Samarinda, and Bontang, East Kalimantan/Borneo, Indonesia:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*The Rhein-Ruhr Metro Area to Dresden, Germany:*








*Fort Wayne, Indiana to Portland, Maine:*








*Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas to Jackson, Missisippi:*








*The Rhein-Ruhr Metro Area, Germany to Warsaw, Poland:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Fresno, California to Albuquerque, New Mexico, United States:*








*Gdansk, Poland to Smolensk, Russia:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Greater Jakarta and Bandung, Indonesia:*








*Jogjakarta and Semarang, Central Java to Sumenep, East Java, Indonesia:*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia and Singapore to Bontang, East Kalimantan, Indonesia:*


----------

